# Foam roller



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

So what do we think of foam rollers? I thought they were a hippy thing but I'm hearing loads of people saying nothing but good things about them. Thoughts? And what's the best kind to get - if such a thing exists


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

couchwarrior said:


> So what do we think of foam rollers? I thought they were a hippy thing but I'm hearing loads of people saying nothing but good things about them. Thoughts? And what's the best kind to get - if such a thing exists


You know what,they do actually work.I recently hurt myself on pulldowns,(strained tendon).Got myself a roller and have significantly shortened healing time by using it .


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ive got a great one, they work brilliantly......when I actually use it.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

They work great, its just a shame I get lazy using it most of the time.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I use mine for about 10mins twice a week after training legs, I'd say reduces my doms by about 50%+

Would definitely recommend one.


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

gearchange said:


> You know what,they do actually work.I recently hurt myself on pulldowns,(strained tendon).Got myself a roller and have significantly shortened healing time by using it .


Worth getting then I reckon

You get one of those knobbly ones or a smooth looking one. Dunno what they're called!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I just went to B&Q and got a rad roller .


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Id recommend a foam one first to get used to, its actualky quite sore. Then look at a hard plastic one. Personally I woukdnt bother with the spikey one.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I think I need to invest in one of these


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

They work but fcuk me does it hurt lol


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Quality, cheers all


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Essential equipment for longevity and quick injury recovery


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Brilliant routine to follow for those with foam roller (incorporates lacrosse ball and bodyweight stuff too) for those looking to improve flexibility!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Absolutely love them and have a little collection going haha.

I posted up a whole load of information about foam rolling and it's benefits in my instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/sUahQ5Bl-B/


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> Absolutely love them and have a little collection going haha.
> 
> I posted up a whole load of information about foam rolling and it's benefits in my instagram:
> 
> ...


You see the black one on the left... Does that feel any better than the others? and is it any better?

was looking at getting one of those myself, I just use a basic one at the moment.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

yes,im using it to help fix my flexibility for skwaats..works well,quiet painful if your not used to it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have recently dusted off my one and i have to say they work great but they are evil lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

zasker said:


> You see the black one on the left... Does that feel any better than the others? and is it any better?
> 
> was looking at getting one of those myself, I just use a basic one at the moment.


Yes - that rumble roller is very effective BUT you need to build up your threshold with other ones first before you go for that one. It's got a very tough firmness and the nubs really dig into hard to reach areas like the groin and hip flexors.

They're really good once you've been using foam rollers for a while because your muscles will soften up and you'll be able to really go for the firm pressure. If you start with that one, it can be done but you'll find it tricky and painful.

But... highly recommend it. It makes the world of a difference and particularly when rehabilitating an injury or sprain/strain etc.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> I use mine for about 10mins twice a week after training legs, I'd say reduces my doms by about 50%+
> 
> Would definitely recommend one.


Music to my ears. Off to the shops at first light to find one. Sick of soreness.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

#powerful said:


> They work but fcuk me does it hurt lol


Using it for my quads and trying to relax the muscle while dealing with the pain was quite a challenge but worth it.

I assume its like having a deep tissue massage only you're using your whole body weight.


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Using it for my quads and trying to relax the muscle while dealing with the pain was quite a challenge but worth it.
> 
> I assume its like having a deep tissue massage only you're using your whole body weight.


Yeah quads and down the side of your leg near the hip is the worst lol.

The Mrs thought i was fcuking about the first time she saw me use it


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

The 1st time you do your IT band, well all I can say is..be ready for the PAIN!


----------

